# chamber adapters



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

hi, it's been a while sense i was on here.

i have a ruger m77 30-06, and m77 .243, i was going to re-barrel the .243 for 7.62 X 39, and found out that is alot of money just for plinking with cheap ammo. and i don't like the new ruger m77 7.62 X 39. i ran across a site that offered a chamber adapter for a .308 to 7.62 x 39, or 30-06 to 7.62 X 39 
http://www.mcace.com/adapters.htm

has anyone ever had any dealing with this. i figure i might have some problems feeding, and it might haft to be loaded a round at a time. also i think that accurcy might be a problem. any help on this matter would be nice thank you


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can guarantee that the accuracy will flat out suck... good luck with it though... :lol:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I can't imagine it would be worth a crap.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

One of my friends has one to shoot 32 ammo in a 308 or something like that. Accuracy is very poor but it was fun. We did shoot a few rabbits with it. It was pretty darn quite. It was tones of fun.

Nothing can escape the gravity of a black hole, except for Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris eats black holes. They taste like chicken.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

A long time ago I tried an adapter for 22 Hornet in 22-250. It was basically a solid steel cartridge base reamed out to accept a Hornet cartridge.

1) Single load & unload required

2) Steel expandeed at differential rate than rest the gun chamber - expansion would not allow re-chambering after 1 or 2 firings without almost total cool down.

3) Spent more than I saved to resite to 22-250 after sighting in for Hornet


----------

